# MH or HPS



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

I am planning to buy a lamp for flowering and my budget can only afford one lamp, mh or hps?


----------



## akirahz (Aug 15, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a lamp for flowering and my budget can only afford one lamp, mh or hps?



HPS


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

So it is decided! HPS! Thanks for the input! (though still wondering which to buy first, ppm meter or HPS...)


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

how bout if its in your budget and you want one setup...a switchable MH/HPS? then you just have to buy the bulbs...Get a 400 and they sell the MH bulbs at Home Depot and Lowes. you could run both....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> So it is decided! HPS! Thanks for the input! (though still wondering which to buy first, ppm meter or HPS...)



Since your children (we're keeping our fingers crossed for girls) are planted in soil, I think that an EC meter is less important that the HPS.  However....you have a little while before you are going to need the HPS.  You can do your entire veg with CFLs.  I do my entire veg with T5 fluoros and put under the HPS when they are ready to flower.

Your plants look nice and green and healthy.  Maybe using the cat method to top them was the way to go.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> how bout if its in your budget and you want one setup...a switchable MH/HPS? then you just have to buy the bulbs...Get a 400 and they sell the MH bulbs at Home Depot and Lowes. you could run both....



I will be doing a perpetual growth operation, for now vegging under CFLs and flowering under HPS... I'll be buying a MH as soon as I have budget, one can never have too much...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Make sure ya get a switchable ballast HPS/MH


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Since your children (we're keeping our fingers crossed for girls) are planted in soil, I think that an EC meter is less important that the HPS.  However....you have a little while before you are going to need the HPS.  You can do your entire veg with CFLs.  I do my entire veg with T5 fluoros and put under the HPS when they are ready to flower.
> 
> Your plants look nice and green and healthy.  Maybe using the cat method to top them was the way to go.



No of them alive... Sad things had happened causing me to loose all my babies, I have a new batch and another batch is coming (planting between one week intervals). I am planning to use hydroponic medium in future though now they are in soil, an HPS may solve most of my problems, tomorrow will be the shopping day! XD


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Make sure ya get a switchable ballast HPS/MH



I'll ask the shop owner for that though I believe I will not need a switchable one, I am planning to make a perpetual growth operation.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> I'll ask the shop owner for that though I believe I will not need a switchable one, I am planning to make a perpetual growth operation.


 

When I baught I Sun Hood & ballast I made sure I could switch betwean HPS & MH....

I would have both but two environments my wife would beat me.lol j/k


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> When I baught I Sun Hood & ballast I made sure I could switch betwean HPS & MH....
> 
> I would have both but two environments my wife would beat me.lol j/k



Oh, that would be problematic... By the way have you tried revegging? I live alone in a huge flat so.... 240x270 room will give me more than enough space.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 15, 2008)

revedge is ok but since you are doing a prepetual grow id do moms and clones by the time you reflower a revedged plant you could flower more clones and not have to deal with that pesky hermi problem that can be associated with revedging. and the hps is the shiz for flowering.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 15, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> revedge is ok but since you are doing a prepetual grow id do moms and clones by the time you reflower a revedged plant you could flower more clones and not have to deal with that pesky hermi problem that can be associated with revedging. and the hps is the shiz for flowering.



Will it be okay to flower males and females for breeding projects under CFLs and keep HPS for solely harvest crop?


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 15, 2008)

yes but i suggest a seperate cfl room for the males. they will jack up a harvest of buds. keep 1 feller and pollanate a lower branch on one of your females(that you like) and then wack him. be really careful of contaminating
your other ladies and 1 smallish bud will give you years of seeds and the rest of the plant is good sinsemillia smoke.

theres a thread here on pollinating 1 branch, i think. mj growers handbook by mel frank explains it too. lemme eat dinner than i post the method


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Will it be okay to flower males and females for breeding projects under CFLs and keep HPS for solely harvest crop?



Yes, but I would suggest keeping a mother and cloning, especially if you want a perpetual harvest.  I love doing a perpetual harvest.  I put a new plant into the flowering room every 2 weeks or so, so I can harvest one every two weeks or so.

If you decide to breed to produce seeds, the male will have to be really isolated to keep your other girls from pollinating.  Pollen can really travel.

I wouldn't buy a switchable ballast if you have 2 rooms--it would be a waste of money.  I think you may be surprised how well the CFLs will work for veg.  Just make sure you have enough lumens for your sq ft.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Oh, that would be problematic... By the way have you tried revegging? I live alone in a huge flat so.... 240x270 room will give me more than enough space.


 


No not yet... How is changing a bulb out  buddy cause ya problems...

You change for flower... I have a wife any more space I take and it's my ***.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> No not yet... How is changing a bulb out  buddy cause ya problems...
> 
> You change for flower... I have a wife any more space I take and it's my ***.



Your situation is problematic mate, not mine.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, but I would suggest keeping a mother and cloning, especially if you want a perpetual harvest.  I love doing a perpetual harvest.  I put a new plant into the flowering room every 2 weeks or so, so I can harvest one every two weeks or so.
> 
> If you decide to breed to produce seeds, the male will have to be really isolated to keep your other girls from pollinating.  Pollen can really travel.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a switchable ballast if you have 2 rooms--it would be a waste of money.  I think you may be surprised how well the CFLs will work for veg.  Just make sure you have enough lumens for your sq ft.



Good idea! Keep a room for mothers, clones, harvesting crop and another for donors and their progeny! Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Good idea! Keep a room for mothers, clones, harvesting crop and another for donors and their progeny! Thanks!



I live alone in a decent sized place (1340 sq ft) so have some room.  I have a 3 x 6-1/2' x 7-1/2' flowering space with a 1000W HPS, a 2 x 4 x 4 space for vegging with a 4' 4 tube T5 and a 2 x 2 x 4 space for cloning with CFLs.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I live alone in a decent sized place (1340 sq ft) so have some room.  I have a 3 x 6-1/2' x 7-1/2' flowering space with a 1000W HPS, a 2 x 4 x 4 space for vegging with a 4' 4 tube T5 and a 2 x 2 x 4 space for cloning with CFLs.



Isn't 4x250W better than 1000W for homogeneous lighting?


P.S I felt ashamed by wasting my space, my home is 1333sq ft and I live alone, growing in a closet instead of hole room =(


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Your situation is problematic mate, not mine.


 

I feel the love buddy..lol


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I feel the love buddy..lol



That is another story, I feel cold walls, living alone in a huge place takes the toll... Anyways, I will devote rooms to my babies, ones step at a time.


----------

